# Excuse me?did you just say what I think you did?



## Celtictigeress (Sep 2, 2006)

So today I go into work, theres a girl there Melissa who thinks because she has been there longer she knows more then even our veteran who has been an EMT since like the 80s....Melissa has been an EMT all of oh 3mths.....

I had to work with her today so to give you a layout I have a broken two fingers on my left hand, that leaves 3 good fingers on left hand all five on right..and the B**ch cant lift....First we go to pickup a pt at the dialysis center..Melissa is told to wait over on the other side "So we have to wait outside?" Diane being a smarta** says "Yeah you do" so she goes outside...starts *****ing yadda yadda....well one pt asks me to examine her fistula she says it hurts an 8 outta 10 on the painscale..Melissa blows up at m "that isnt your job" I told her whn she had me lift pt that it would be best if our boss pairs us up with Guys...(I get along with the other girl)

anyway Im trying to lift pt with brokn fingers....she yells and blows up in the dialysis center at me...I ignore it...

at the end of shift she tells me in the ambulance,"we'd get along great if you quit your f**king B**ching" ect...I looked at her with "excuse me" and got out of tha ambulance trying to be the better person....

Paperwork 8reports total....she wanted to leave m with all 8 I get back from lunch at 2 and she had taken them and wrote a note signing our secrtarys name ect" PoorSecretary ....shes like "I didnt do it"

End result? I politely approached the boss and spoke of her lack of professionalism with crude language the lack of lifting, the yelling in public, and finally the report thing and the secretary already had called the boss with "Kat is pissed you need to come here" he settled me down we had a talk in his office and he saw it from my point of view....hes a good guy

So Ill update when she gets her arse reamed... she didnt do reports... stuck them up for me to do...left at 4pm....forged time for an extra 1 1/2hr and I was there from 4am-7pm today...I am NOT a very happy camper....


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 2, 2006)

geeeez, all that and broken bones to boot!  (what happened to your fingers?)  Sorry about your rotten day; hopefully your co-combatant will get a much needed attitude adjustment or go bedevil someone else.  Looking at the bright side, your next shift should be better...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 2, 2006)

6mth old wild Paint Mare...never been handled so add wildhorse+trailer+plus loaded=Disaster.... Broke my fingers

Well apparantly she wnt in before me, acted rather childish and the like.... Whined and whatnot, I went in spaking with my boss evn offered to complete the unfinished reports.... was professional about it.... So he sent me home to rest refuses to pair us togther if she keeps it up he is going to fire her...

It helped the secretary called to tell bossman what was going on I am not sure what got him to understand me talking all sweet ooooooooooor me saying "Pair me with her again and I swear not only will I intubate her, But I will Pour the entir bottle of epicac down her throat......."


----------



## FF894 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yikes!  Nothing stinks worse than being stuck with a partner you cant stand!  :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## JDFEMS (Sep 3, 2006)

I was paired with a 20 yr old who thought that because his mommy had been a High up at Big Baylor and hooked him up with a SWEET ER Tech gig (only lasted 4 months), that he was the S*&T!! He was on his second FTO in 2 wks (the first one literally kicked him off his truck (rumor has it 10 miles away from CentComm) and in the same two weeks, he's had 4 pt complaints. (Nickname around CentComm: Bobby Hill) We caught a late call, *shrug* spit happans, if you're in this biz, you catch late calls from time to time. My FTO couldn't take it (she's testing for her Medic this weekend and had a skills final with her instructor), and polite reminded everyone under the sun that she had posted this info for weeks with the Ops dept and Dispatch depts. This pup still have the nerve to walk into "Dispatcher Heaven" aka. "The don't cross into if you want your job"zone and chew out the dispatcher that gave us the call. I looked at him, (he'd been B8&$ing the whole day), and just shook my head. I then went home, called my Mom and apologized for all the crap I put her through when I was 20!!


----------

